# Perfect Design For Your Marijuana Grow Box Or Your Closet



## MarPassion

This design for a grow room is not to shabby. You see a fan for circulating the air, white walls for good reflexion (is better the a mirror or foil), a good marijuana filter that filters out the odors that the plants produce. 

Do you see the light? The heat is getting sucked out so the heat in the grow box will not be too high, because it's a small grow closet this is important.

I would think that if you give the roots more space and use bigger buckets the buds will even grow a little bigger then that.

But all in all a great design that produces many buds.


----------



## cincy boy

What kind of light is that and how much do you think that whole thing would run you


----------



## MarPassion

I think they are using a powerful light, 1000 watts or so. But most of the time it doesn't give you much more then a 600 watts. If you calculate the cost and effectiveness it's best to use multiple 400 watts. But that requires more space, and you see people use them for bigger grow room like 100 or 1000 plants.

So, for small growing it's actually better to use a more powerful light. But I would choose a 600 watt HPS or so because you need to be careful with a 1000 watts light because of heat, I know this system sucks the heat but still, lots of heat from such a light.


----------



## cincy boy

Im  using a 250 watt hps in my closet with fans one on the bulb and one on tmy 4 trees


----------



## Goldie

Auto! How did MarP get this pic of yer closet? lol      j/k


----------



## automatic

LOL ALMOST.... its just gotta be a little more ghetto!!! Thats way to high tech for me lol!!! and not enough plants crammed in there!!!


----------



## Goldie

Aw, gawd, auto, get them shoplights out! Yer killin` me!


----------



## notthecops

That looks pretty nice.  But man, I couldn't stand growing in a small space like that.  I've never tried it before, but I know what can be achieved by hanging the light in the middle of your plants, so I wouldn't even try a small grow.  lol


----------



## Goldie

LOL - its all relative, NTC. That pic - those plants in it - ARE my idea of a big grow - lol oh lol. It is a dream of mine to have a whole room full of `em...


----------



## SoFlnightlight

Nice setup! I am to hydro DWC can't beat the waterfarm or bubble buckets!! Cram another 2 farms in there u got the room!! LOL Great setup. What r u using for lighting? And what r the dimension of your closet?? Just want to compair wit mine? ? For u what type of fan r u running on your exhaust and do u leave the doors open? Prob a stupid ?  
SMOKEM IF U GOTTEM!!
WHAT STRAIN IS THAT I SEE??


----------



## UKgirl420

*i doubt youll get an answer the thread is allmost 4 yrs old :giggle:*


----------



## CasualGrower

I LOVE IT WHEN THIS HAPPENS!!!!! ahehehehehe.


----------



## kubefuism

CLEAR!!! Ok, I have a pulse....

it's gonna be O.K.


----------



## 225smokestack

lolz, thats funny


----------



## 420benny

:rofl::joint:


----------



## SoFlnightlight

I check my forums from 3 yes ago for the same reason I wrote in!! Sum people check some don't. Thanks for all the laughs I'll keep posting to c who checks up on there old forums! 
                    SMOKEM IF U GOTTEM!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

maybe when he returns he will answer those questions:rofl: That is a nice setup  *MarrP*


----------



## str8t0thetop

owwwwwww


----------

